# Verkaufe OMEN by HP 17-an106ng



## ge0rdi (30. September 2019)

Hi.

Ich verkaufe mein Omen Gaming Laptop, da ich doch wieder was Stationäres auf dem Schreibtisch haben möchte.

Hat noch Garantie bis 07/2020.
Ist relativ wenig benutzt (Job&Kind), wenn dann mit externen Monitoren.
Display ohne Kratzer. 
inkl. i-tec USB 3.0/USB-C 5K Universal Dual Docking Station (2x 4K 60Hz Video, 2x HDMI, 1x Ethernet, 6x USB 3.0, NP 120€)
Im Juli wurde vom HP-Support der Akku getauscht, ist also neu und original.

Specs:
CPU: Intel Core i7-8750H (6 Kerne, Coffee Lake)
RAM: 16 GB DDR4 / 2666
Display: 17,3" / 120 Hz Full HD IPS Gaming Display mit GSync
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 (8 GB GDDR 5, vollwertige 1070, kein MaxQ)
SSD: 256 GB, PCIe / NVMe
HDD: 1.000 GB, 7.200 U/Min
LAN: 1GBit/s
WLAN: Wi-Fi 3, 4, 5 (802.11 b/g/n/ac)
Bluetooth: 5.0
Thunderbolt 3 (40 Gbit/s)
RGB-Keyboard (s. Bild)
Windows 10 Home

Originalverpackung ist vorhanden.
Neupreis war 1.799€

Steht für 1.000€ abholbereit.
Bezahlung bar bei Übergabe oder Vorkasse per Überweisung.
Selbstabholer bevorzugt. (Berlin-Friedrichshain)
Versand nur innerhalb Deutschlands.
Privatverkauf, daher erfolgt der Verkauf unter Ausschluss jeglicher Gewähr*leistung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

